# Help please - advice about living in Spain!



## sachasacha (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi!

My family (including dog) are thinking of moving to Spain, and love the country, but are worried about three things. Namely:

1) We will have to work and are worried about the Spanish culture of going to bed at 3 in the morning and getting up at 7! Is this a myth, and if you want more sleep do you get woken up at 3?

2) What is the aftercare like in hospitals - we have heard that they give excellent treatment but then afterwards don't give any help at all, leaving the family to look after the patient. Is this true, and/or does private exist?

Also, where would be the best climate is Spain that is warm (but not boiling), not too windy, and dry all of the year round?

Many many thanks!!!!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

sachasacha said:


> Hi!
> 
> My family (including dog) are thinking of moving to Spain, and love the country, but are worried about three things. Namely:
> 
> ...



Hi

1/ Is all a myth . secret is to live in a quiet area .

2/ Hospitals from what i have seen and heard are superb , better than the UK

3/ any place southern should give you that 

Hope this helps  Because i am mr helpful


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

No its definately not a myth. They don't go out to eat, specially at weekends, till 10 pm. Loads of firework displays at 11 - midnight, and then the clubs are open until 5 - 6 am. Go in a restaurant to eat at 8 pm and you will be sitting on yer own  

If you live in the town you will probably find it noisy. I read somewhere that spain is the second noisyest country in europe. They like to shout, then theres the scooters and the dogs!!

After care in hospitals can be a problem as they rely on the family a lot ... families are more important here then UK


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> No its definately not a myth. They don't go out to eat, specially at weekends, till 10 pm. Loads of firework displays at 11 - midnight, and then the clubs are open until 5 - 6 am. Go in a restaurant to eat at 8 pm and you will be sitting on yer own
> 
> If you live in the town you will probably find it noisy. I read somewhere that spain is the second noisyest country in europe. They like to shout, then theres the scooters and the dogs!!
> 
> After care in hospitals can be a problem as they rely on the family a lot ... families are more important here then UK


Dunno where you live ?? But they all go out at 10pm and then take there fireworks with them ? sounds like a party town


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Dunno where you live ?? But they all go out at 10pm and then take there fireworks with them ? sounds like a party town



Sounds to me you don't know this part of Spanish life very well 

Tonight I went out at 9 for a drink and the restaurants were deserted. Came back at 10.30 and they were full.

Thats the norm in Spain .... The Spanish dont eat till that time cos its cooler then.

Fireworks are a part of life here in Spain ... they use em to celebrate anything they can. Often they let them off first thing in the morning as well, or during the day. Fireworks here aren't your little Brock packs, they are massive displays, really impressive.


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> Sounds to me you don't know this part of Spanish life very well
> 
> Tonight I went out at 9 for a drink and the restaurants were deserted. Came back at 10.30 and they were full.
> 
> ...


Well i must admit i keep away from the big towns as i hate crowds , thats why i went for the island of Mallorca .. Sounds lovely actually dinner at 10.30pm nice sea front restaurant mmmmmm suit me fine


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Big Pete said:


> Well i must admit i keep away from the big towns as i hate crowds , thats why i went for the island of Mallorca .. Sounds lovely actually dinner at 10.30pm nice sea front restaurant mmmmmm suit me fine



whereabouts?


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Stravinsky said:


> whereabouts?


Little place a stones throw from Porto Christo ..Eastern side of the island ..


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Best Climate is Almeria between Aguilas and Mojacar
If you are resident in Spain then you get the same as the Spanish
After care at present and old people care not as good as Uk at present but they are in EU and in due course all of EU will be the same
For work Almeria may be a little quiet as it is still just being developed compared with other Costa's
Better looking at Costa Blanca South
If you went any more info e-mail me


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

rowlandsbb said:


> If you are resident in Spain then you get the same as the Spanish


Get the same what


----------



## inspain (Sep 4, 2007)

*Hot*

Yes its true they do go to bed at three but they dont wake you up in the morning early as they dont get up till late mostly either.

If you dont want to hot definatley no further in land from the coast than 1 k for july and august. Ideal is to go back to uk for those two months.
John


----------



## ssd (Sep 14, 2007)

1. Yes, the Spanish in my area stay up late (or early at fiesta time, because it is always the next morining!) but dont let that put you off.
The English in my area do not.....
Live your life the way YOU want to, and after time you will find yourself easing into their timescales for things....including not moaning to get the kids into bed because of School the next morning....I don't know what it is exactly, but they and you will adjust.
We have been here a year and eat much later (especially if eating out) than ever we did at home, nap when tired in the afternoon, but do NOT rise early.

2. Hospitals in my area have their praises sung on a regular basis. And I think generally have a better track record than UK equivalents.

3. I think (although I am biased, because I love it here) that my area would be best (south east Spain). It seems to emulate the UK in that we always get the best of the weather on the map on the telly in the morning.
But it is not a desert, like so many people tried to tell me before my move. It is a beautiful and dramatic landscape to me, filled with interesting flora and fauna to discover.........and we only got 1 day of snow (a light dusting) last winter.

BONUS: Check out my website and see what better value for money it is when compared to other areas also!


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

*Spain is easy*

You do what you want, when you want to, is an easy place.
Healthcare is free, I think if you are EU citizen. or you pay contributions.
Timetable, eat and do what you want. Most restaurants are open 2 to 5 pm.
then later.

Best climate definately, costa blanca north is great.


----------



## TheGent (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello,

I am in the early stages of looking to buy a second home in Spain with a view to moving out to it in about 5 years. I was looking around for good historical climate information inland a bit but have not found any yet :-( The area I am looking at is Albox and a little North of where you recomend but am concerned that it might get too cold in the winter there?

Any advice gratefully received.

Regards,

Peter


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Go to googel and type in Almeria weather stats and that will give you some sites to explore
My wife and I are buying near Huercal Overa which is about 25 mins inland and the weather all year is very good It can go cold mid winter in the evenings but the sun shines they say 320 days a year!!
it is a small development circa 50 villas from 160.000 € on 400 m2 plots for a 2 bed...a few still left and you can have the design altered Build time is circa 18 months from when you decide on the design


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

sachasacha said:


> 1) We will have to work and are worried about the Spanish culture of going to bed at 3 in the morning and getting up at 7! Is this a myth, and if you want more sleep do you get woken up at 3?
> 
> 2) What is the aftercare like in hospitals - we have heard that they give excellent treatment but then afterwards don't give any help at all, leaving the family to look after the patient. Is this true, and/or does private exist?
> 
> ...


The Spanish DO eat late and DO rise early - Especially IN SUMMER. There are many "reasons" but mostly it's because they can. Many have different working day times in summer (8-3 no lunch) and have a nap in the afternoon after lunch (the famous Siesta). 

In Winter they'll be on longer days (typically 9-7 with 2hours lunch) with less chance of a Siesta - If they go out they'll start just as late but probably finish earlier (a bit anyway) - Whether you get woken at three depends where you live and how thin the walls are.

Hospitals DO rely to a certain extent on families for post operative "care". The auxiliaries are pretty over worked, but if you're alone they will be there if you buzz. Most hospitals here (in Madrid anyhow) have small rooms rather than big wards. If you're "lucky" and are alone - I guess it can get a bit lonely. It is however MUCH MUCH better now than it was, say, 15 years ago. One plus is that irrespective of official visiting times - Family can more or less stay as long as they like - even sleep over - some rooms even have family beds.

Once you leave hospital - you're pretty much on your own UNLESS there is some form of grant to cover a specific need. But that's pretty much the same everywhere.

Nurses too are heavily worked but they have set schedules - and if you're supposed to get medication you will. The medical care is equal or better than the UK. Private exists and there are some VERY fine private hospitals - but if it's SERIOUS go public. They'll spare no expense if you need it. 

I think you've more or less described the Canary Islands.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the Spanish routine - I'm a night owl so for me, eating late and going to bed even later is heaven!! I struggle in the UK as the country seems to shut down at 10pm......lights out, no noise....arrrrgggghhhhhhhhhh!! Roll on later this month when I return to Spain!!


----------



## carefreebrit (Aug 10, 2008)

If the OP is still reading.......the people who get up at 0700 are perhaps not the same ones who go to bed at 0300 !! Our baby used to get us up finally around 0600 when in Spain and I saw many neighbours get up and go to work from 0700 onwards. At night things quietened down a bit around 10 pm and not many lights were on after midnight as most of my neighbours went to work so had to sleep. I lived in what I think was a normal town of 18,000 people, a couple of streets from the centre and next to a park with bars, but even when football was on live tv most viewers went home afterwards and we didn't lose sleep. Perhaps some other members live in livelier areas, but if children go to school and adults work, I don't think you'll have trouble finding a place to suit your needs.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

sachasacha said:


> Hi!
> 
> My family (including dog) are thinking of moving to Spain, and love the country, but are worried about three things. Namely:
> 
> ...



Hi there and in reply (in reverse order),

3) Best climate (but not boiling) - the Canary Islands has to be the best answer, as I think Chris pointed out, and you should note that neither Chris nor I live in the Canary Islands and unlike some people on here, we do not want to sell you property either 

2) Private does exist and may be the best option, depends really as the public health service is very good compared to the UK

1) Its not a myth, but it depends where you live. E.g. You might want to avoid an apartment overlooking a night club - lol

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> you should note that neither Chris nor I live in the Canary Islands


My reason is SIMPLE. 

I still like driving/riding too much. And the freedom of being able to ride to Prague or the UK (should the fancy/need take me) is still too strong for me to be island bound. 

Otherwise I think we'd already be there. I was born in the tropics and miss it occasionally. Once my parents pass on - I'll be looking.


----------

